# Question about best by date on pork belly (for bacon)



## GoBills716 (May 24, 2021)

Hello everyone! I am making some bacon for the first time, and I purchased a shrink wrapped pork belly from the grocery store about a week ago, thinking I would immediately get going with it. 

Well, time has passed and the best by date on the package is 5/28. I had to order curing salt from Amazon, which will arrive on 5/27. 

If I begin the curing process on 5/27, will I be OK in terms of spoilage?


----------



## Hamdrew (May 24, 2021)

i have started wet curing at or just before the best by date quite a few times


----------



## chopsaw (May 24, 2021)

I used this info when I first started doing some of this . Know the temp of the fridge you are holding it in . Use a therm . Cold and colder tell you nothing . Keep it in the original packing . You should be fine . 
Here's the link , scroll down to the definitions of the terms . Read thru the rest too . 


			https://www.fsis.usda.gov/food-safety/safe-food-handling-and-preparation/food-safety-basics/food-product-dating


----------



## smokeymose (May 24, 2021)

It'll be just fine.


----------



## smokerjim (May 24, 2021)

Your nose will tell but I'm with others you'll be fine


----------



## forktender (May 24, 2021)

You will be absolutely fine. 
They give you about 14 days past the best used by date on meat and once the cure hits the meat those dates go out the window for good.


----------



## Hamdrew (May 24, 2021)

forktender said:


> You will be absolutely fine.
> They give you about 14 days past the best used by date on meat


This is not necessarily true, depending on the packaging. Those unsealed saran wrapped styrofoam trays (with already a lot of oxygen) may start turning the next day.


----------



## mike243 (May 25, 2021)

I would never bank on any meat lasting longer than the use by date imo, I have had it go both ways on only a day or 2 over, you should be ok with your plan hope it turns out great,


----------



## forktender (May 25, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> This is not necessarily true, depending on the packaging. Those unsealed saran wrapped styrofoam trays (with already a lot of oxygen) may start turning the next day.


Not sure about your state but out here stores have to sell things knowing full well that it has to be able to be held for an allotted amount of time at home before it goes off/ starts to spoil. Meat held at the proper temp is never going to go off the day after the best sell by date, it's not an expiration date.


----------



## forktender (May 25, 2021)

mike243 said:


> I would never bank on any meat lasting longer than the use by date imo, I have had it go both ways on only a day or 2 over, you should be ok with your plan hope it turns out great,





mike243 said:


> I would never bank on any meat lasting longer than the use by date imo, I have had it go both ways on only a day or 2 over, you should be ok with your plan hope it turns out great,


It's not a use by date it's a "use best by date" big difference.


----------



## Hamdrew (May 25, 2021)

forktender said:


> It's not a use by date it's a "use best by date" big difference.


Here it IS a "Use (or freeze) by" date.


----------



## chopsaw (May 25, 2021)

It's USDA product dating . It's the same in all states , just depends on which code is applied to the product .


----------

